#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Do you think friends can influence your choices and decisions?

## Adiza

It is proven that the people whom we surround ourselves can easily influence us. Researches have found that we will have a habit inculcation when we are close to some others. Especially I found some habits I adopt from my close friends without my knowledge. Such as body language and some words.


*Do you guys have any habit inculcations from your friends or coworkers you are close to?*
*Do we have chances to adopt our friends with choices and decisions of our life as well? 


*

----------

